# Bonne et heureuse année!



## reivilom69 (Aug 5, 2010)

J'aimerais souhaiter une bonne et très heureuse année à tous les membres de cette section francophone de Watchuseek!

Que cette nouvelle année soit remplie de santé, d'Amour et de belles montres desquelles nous pourront partager les qualités!

Bonheur et prospérité à tous!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Merci!

Bonne année à tous! Meilleures félicitations à tout le monde dans l'espoir que 2014 sera une année heureuse et merveilleuse pour tous!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne année à vous aussi les amis! En espérant ne pas trop dépenser cette année sur des montres... Facile à dire mais difficle à faire


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonne année 2014 à tous !


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Bonne année à tous !!
Plein de belles choses, plein de bonnes choses... plein de belles montres !


----------



## Greg Debs (Jun 25, 2012)

Bonne Année 2015 cette fois ci !


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Que cette nouvelle année voit s'accomplir vos rêves et réussir vos projets, et surtout l'achat de plus de tocantes qui vous font rêver


----------

